# Help!



## roxygirl398 (Dec 28, 2011)

My husband and I have been struggling for years and just the last 6months has been cheating(both sides) reconcile and now seperation again. I love this man so much and there is so much hurt and anger but I am willing to work it out and he doesnt think it can work. Can this really work with me not living with him and trying to make it work on my own? I am scared to lose him and dont even want to. Im so sad. He is also in the navy and leaving for a year, I feel so defeated.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

I think its about best to go your separate ways...you can't make it work on your own, he needs to participate for the same goal. You both cheated on eachother, that says a lot.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

One person cannot make a marriage work on their own. It takes two. If he is done and has told you he is no longer interested in the marriage, all you can do is concede.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

so right, but so unfair!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

roxygirl398 said:


> Can this really work with me not living with him and trying to make it work on my own? I am scared to lose him and dont even want to. Im so sad. He is also in the navy and leaving for a year, I feel so defeated.


Dual infidelities, separation, soon to be long distance...

Doesn`t sound good.

I think I`d let it go and if after that year he`s gone I felt like something was still there I`d call him and see if he felt the same.

You can`t fix this with him being apart from you, no way.

The trust is shattered and the only thing that can make up for that is togetherness.

You don`t have that.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Read my story. have your husband read it, too.


----------

